# Mercedes Benz Metris - just might be a good SUV alternative



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Saw one of these the other day and looked it up. It was introduced in America Oct 2015. Maybe with the right upfitter this could be a viable option for livery operators. But yes, I'd definitely change out the seats and customize it.

http://www.motortrend.com/news/2016-mercedes-benz-metris-first-drive-review/


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

The Cadillac of minivans. Er..Mercedes.


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

SUV alternative? It's not even a minivan alternative. MB is targeting them at fleets. You can't even get one with pleather. Odyssey, Sienna, and Town & Country minivans offer much nicer interiors. You'd think MB would at least offer their usual pleather. That stuff is really good. It's hard to tell it's not leather plus it's tougher and more stain resistant.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Jeez....it was just a thought. Be nice.

Minivans are very practical, and sometimes very comfortable and plush, and sometimes even actually kinda cool. I once had an '02 VW Eurovan Weekender (with the fold-down table and rear seat that converted to a double bed.) Loved it.

But customers in this business are snots. They want their egos accommodated. They don't want minivans. Or really vans in general. Except expensive Sprinter vans. People do like those. Those are perfect for 10 passengers. Not so great for 2 passengers.

It's a shame actually. Minivans would be a lot easier.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> Saw one of these the other day and looked it up. It was introduced in America Oct 2015. Maybe with the right upfitter this could be a viable option for livery operators. But yes, I'd definitely change out the seats and customize it.
> 
> http://www.motortrend.com/news/2016-mercedes-benz-metris-first-drive-review/


What is their MSRP viz a viz that of Honda's and Toyota's minivans?


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

(Edit: Post deleted by poster for over-sharing.)


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> What is their MSRP viz a viz that of Honda's and Toyota's minivans?


$28k -$32k cargo/passenger version. Probably another $10k - $15k for a good upfit.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> $28k -$32k cargo/passenger version. Probably another $10k - $15k for a good upfit.


Thank you.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

stuber said:


> Jeez....it was just a thought. Be nice.
> 
> Minivans are very practical, and sometimes very comfortable and plush, and sometimes even actually kinda cool. I once had an '02 VW Eurovan Weekender (with the fold-down table and rear seat that converted to a double bed.) Loved it.
> 
> ...


In my opinion this could be the gap fill for smaller parties of 3 -5 people with room and luxury as well as cheaper operating costs. Since the Sprinter has been widely accepted in the livery market this could possibly be seen as a smaller version, hence passengers would be more open to travel in one.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

zandor said:


> SUV alternative? It's not even a minivan alternative. MB is targeting them at fleets. You can't even get one with pleather. Odyssey, Sienna, and Town & Country minivans offer much nicer interiors. You'd think MB would at least offer their usual pleather. That stuff is really good. It's hard to tell it's not leather plus it's tougher and more stain resistant.


The whole point is to pick one up and have a custom upfitter change the interior like they do with the Sprinters. For just over $30k this looks like a viable option that will leave money left over to make some nice customizations.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Those seats look mighty uncomfy, even there driver seat.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Santa said:


> Those seats look mighty uncomfy, even there driver seat.


They don't look like much, but I would expect an up fitter to take care of that.


----------



## Connor83 (Apr 10, 2017)

I looked into them the other day. As a UberX or UberXL vehicle they would work great. They are priced well ($29,995 starting). I wish they had a 4 matic version. If they did I would get one. One huge, HUGE benefit of these is the service intervals are 15,000 miles. That makes it a real deal not going in every month, and being able to wait 3-4 months.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I don't think Uber allows Sprinter vans, Mercedes or otherwise.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

It is a gorgeous Van.
But have you checked into an Mercedes R-Class?
https://cars.usnews.com/cars-trucks/mercedes-benz/r-class

It was a Flop, they don't make them anymore as far as I know.
But some good used prices on CarGurus.com.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Snowblind said:


> It is a gorgeous Van.
> But have you checked into an Mercedes R-Class?
> https://cars.usnews.com/cars-trucks/mercedes-benz/r-class
> 
> ...


Looks too much like the Madza MVP.... almost a minivan but without the sliding doors!

I'd rather drive a GLS then the R....


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

> I'd rather drive a GLS then the R....


Of course, we all do.
Only costs 4 times what the R sets you back.


----------

